# FET Update before I go to donor eggs



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi All

My FET is set for Monday, as long as they thaw out ok, even if there is only one that will be better than none.  I am dreading taking that phone call, luckily hubby has his last day off Monday so he can come with me! I was reading stats on the board at the CRM this am, it said 85 FET's in 07, and only 13 worked!!!  Oh my god, that's probably great as IVF is such a tricky thing, but I bet they were youngsters with young eggs! I know not very optimistic am I, but its my last shot with my own eggs before I move on to donor eggs, when I can afford it, so quite sad to say the least   

You never know perhaps we will get a miracle natural conception again as in 2006!

lots of love and luck to everyone from a frightened olga    
Kathy xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I know it's hard to see such awful stats but if you were one of those 13 people you really wouldn't care!!

My best friend has had 6 lots of icsi - 2 were FETs and these were the ones that produced her DS and DD!  None of the fresh cycles ever worked for her!

So you never know!  Also, it would be almost impossible psychologically to move on to donor eggs without trying that last FET - well, that's what I found!

I don't regret having donor eggs though - my scan is on Thursday but my HCG is so high we suspect it's twins!!

Good luck!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Lovely to hear from you Jess, that gives me so much positivity and the fact that you are over 40 too helps - which is still young of course!!!!!

I so hope I wont have to do donor eggs, but it wont bother me if I get a little miracle - or two, like you might have, how exciting is that!!!!!

Keep me posted after your scan and let me know wont you

lots of love
Kathy


----------

